# beIN Sports USA



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

Any negotiations as far as Dish Network carrying the two new soccer networks (BeIN Sports 1 and 2 USA) slated to launch next month?


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

I called dish today the reps have no clue. 

They don't even know about the channel.


----------



## Sandra (Apr 16, 2012)

CSR's tend to know nothing about potential new channels until they actually become new channels.


Sandra


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

BeIN Sport a French langauge football (soccer) channel that is owned by Al-Jazeera Sport in Qatar.

BeIN Sport USA is a football (soccer) Channel to debut August 2012 will show Ligue 1 games in english and also they've snatch the rights of LFP La Liga from DirecTV and Serie A from FOX Soccer. Copa America & the South American World Cup qualifiers. BeIN Sport is showing interest in bidding for the English premier League rights 2013-2016 season.


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

"Sandra" said:



> CSR's tend to know nothing about potential new channels until they actually become new channels.
> 
> Sandra


All indications are Dish Network is getting it. They have al jazzera sports already in there lineup, why wouldn't they carry bein it would make no sense. Plus dish is the leader of international programming.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

It looks like the two networks will launch on August 15.You'll find the link herehttp://www.multichannel.com/article/487914-BeIn_Sports_Preps_for_Aug_15_Launch_of_Soccer_Channel_Pair.php


----------

